# Jesus



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

When you hear the precious name of Jesus what does your mind and heart think about?
I think about the shead blood of jesus washing my sins away and knowing that someday_ I will get to see my lord in person. Joy, Peace_ , What a wonderfull feeling


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

ike491 said:


> When you hear the precious name of Jesus what does your mind and heart think about?
> I think about the shead blood of jesus washing my sins away and knowing that someday_ I will get to see my lord in person. Joy, Peace_ , What a wonderfull feeling


mercy
forgiveness
second chance
love
honesty
goodness
authority
eternity
pure
peace
a flowing river
greatness
kingdom


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

One drop,


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

God's Mercy. God's Sacrifice. And the only way to get to Heaven. ToolMan


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

My friend, my savior, name above all names! He will take me home!

Praise his Holy Name!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

What I should strive to be like and how far I fall short.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Forgiveness, and the fact that he loves me so much that even in my imperfection, he died for me.


----------

